# BGA in Low tech tank



## Aeropars (6 Apr 2010)

Hi Guys,

MY low tech tank is suffering from blue green algae. Im not really sure where to start looking for the problem. THeres once a week ferting going on and none of the plant are showing signs of deficiencies.

Any pointers as to where i should start looking?


----------



## a1Matt (6 Apr 2010)

I think BGA gets a hold when the nitrates are low and/or the tank needs a bit of maintenance...

http://theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Aeropars (7 Apr 2010)

Thanks for that.

Im a little stumped as the substrate seems ok, as does the filter. Circulation is good but I didnt try the nitrate part of it. 

Is that alone likely to be the case? It seem that article is more to do with EI based dosing.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2010)

You are right that article is more aimed at EI, I've used to to good effect with a low tech tank for other algaes.  Not had BGA in donkeys years though so can not comment specifically on that.

Do you add any ferts at all to your tank?
I find I still need to add the odd fert once a month or so to keep the plants tip top.


----------



## bigmatt (7 Apr 2010)

Hi there,
I've just had a spot of bother with BGA - a lot of probs and answers can hopefully be found on this thread
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=10762
Hope it helps!
Matt


----------



## dw1305 (8 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
Al my tanks are very low tech. and my plants extremely nutrient deprived. I usually find that you may get an initial appearance of BGA, but once the tanks are stabilised it tends to go away. Personally I wouldn't treat it, but I'd keep syphoning it up, and remove any dead material until it goes away. 

If I ever do get any it will be on the older leaves of the floating plants, mainly if I have been away for an extended period and the tank had become entirely choked with plants, removing the water circulation (I will have less water circulation to start with than most other members). 

A good tip is that even if it isn't obvious you can smell it. If you have a cover and when you lift it up you get a smell of "ponds", you have BGA lurking somewhere.

cheers Darrel


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> A good tip is that even if it isn't obvious you can smell it. If you have a cover and when you lift it up you get a smell of "ponds", you have BGA lurking somewhere.



This is a great tip.  
I think having a sniff of the tank is a great indicator of it's health and is part of my regular tank checks


----------

